# P99 or M&P 9MM



## Silly (Nov 19, 2006)

O.K....Which gun would you decide on? Both fit very well in the hand and I'm just curious why I would select one over the other.


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

Tough call. The P99 A/S or QA? If it were me, I'd opt first for the P99 A/S, then the M&P, then a P99 QA.

Smith's doing a good thing with the M&P, but the Walther's got a certain cachet to it. After all, it's Bond's gun. There's a coolness factor in play here.....


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I tried the M&P and didn't care for it. I want to try the P99 SA/DA but they are hard to find. I have the P99 QA and really like it.


----------



## Silly (Nov 19, 2006)

*Not Quite Sure*

I'm not sure if it was a QA or not. It was used and the M&P was new. Both felt very good in the hand, which is a key buying decision. I own a PX4 Storm which is a great pistol but I'm looking for something that is not DA/SA. I've only shot a Glock in DA only and I hated it but I've never liked the feel of the Glock.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Silly said:


> I'm not sure if it was a QA or not. It was used and the M&P was new. Both felt very good in the hand, which is a key buying decision. I own a PX4 Storm which is a great pistol but I'm looking for something that is not DA/SA. I've only shot a Glock in DA only and I hated it but I've never liked the feel of the Glock.


Try a XD's you won't be sorry.


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

spacedoggy said:


> Try a XD's you won't be sorry.


Based on that statement, I'd say that perhaps a Walther P99 in QA might fit your bill quite nicely.

I've only dry-fired the M&P, but the trigger isn't bad at all for a DAO. You might like it. The price is right on them as well.

You're not going to be unhappy either way, I have a feeling. They both seem to be quality weapons.:smt071


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Spenser said:


> Tough call. The P99 A/S or QA? If it were me, I'd opt first for the P99 A/S, then the M&P, then a P99 QA.


I agree with that.

The P99 A/S is an easy choice. In fact, it is my all time fav. With my P99s, I've given up even wanting any other pistols. I shoot them better than even a 1911. I've gotten a few people hooked. 1 guy locally has felt the same way about it compared to a 1911, and is selling his 1911 because of it.


----------



## Silly (Nov 19, 2006)

*Thanks*

Just for the record the PX4 is a great gun and very accurate but I've got the gun bug. I've always been a person who likes to try many different brands even though my first brand has been great. I would have never even looked at a P99 if it wasn't for this forum. I'm also looking at a long gun but would love another pistol to see which is the best for me.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I have an XD40 Tactical and an M&P9. Haven't tried a P99 so can't comment on them.

The XD is easier to shoot accurately but the M&P sure feels good with a medium backstrap and is very accurate itself.

My recomendation is buy one of each and after 1000 rounds trade what you don't like off.:smt1099


----------



## stetson (May 5, 2006)

Easy choice ,go with the walther .I had the mp in my hand when I was 
picking out my Christmas present and I went with another glock instead.
I wanted the smith version in 9mm but gun shops in my area didn't have
so I didn't like the way mp looked and felt.It was priced at $459 for 9mm.I 
was suprised how big it was in comparision to my sw99 and I will buy 
another sw99 down the road because it's been a great pistol!


----------



## TxPhantom (May 6, 2006)

*S & W service is better......*

I recently had a problem with my Walther PPK/S. The ejection spring popped out and the little dog legged thing on the left side of the pistol fell off. I'm not a gun smith and don't play like one on the forums. I've cleaned that gun about 20 times in the last year or so and that's never happened before. 
I called the service # in the Walther PPK/K manuel to get advise. The guy I talked to knew exactly what had happened (I guess it's quite common) and kind of cut me off and said he would send another spring. It sounded like he just wanted to get off the phone so I gave him my address and let it go at that thinking directions would come with the spring & I could take it from there. 
In a few days I receive a plain brown envelope with not even a return address and another smaller plain brown envelope inside. No directions. I was more than a little suprised at the lack of personal service since the Walther is now imported by Smith & Wesson and their service is terrific. It wasn't really too hard to figure out how to get the spring and dog leg thing back on so I guess it worked out ok. At least I have a extra spring.
I have no doubt that the P99 is a fine pistol. But if P99 service is like that I am glad I bought the MP40 & the MP 9mm compact.
I paid about $200.00 less for my full sized MP & about $100.00 less for my MP compact than I would have for a P99 and I know I will get very good service if I need it.:smt023


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

Personally, I like my "made in Germany" P99. I'm not spending any money on a S&W auto. They have great CS, because they've had a lot of practice fixing the broken models. :smt021


----------

